# MW2 or Warzone players?



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Let’s get a lawn squad together. Anyone play?


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

yes, but not often and I am trash.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

No time for that lately. Used to play it a lot.
All i can play now is Wordle or couple pf crosswords on my way to work and after on the way home. And even for that i normally use the word finder https://word-finder.com/wоrds-that-end-in/urn/ in order to don't waste too much time.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mech Warrior II? Great game!!


----------

